
Unikernel Systems Joins Docker - amirmc
http://blog.docker.com/2016/01/unikernel/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10945219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10945219).

------
sciurus
Should this be closed in favor of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10945219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10945219)
, or vice-versa?

~~~
paride5745
Vice-versa IMHO, as this is the official statement.

~~~
dang
We picked the other one because it contains more background info. If people
disagree, we can swap the URLs.

